# [Resolved] msodisup.vxd



## notime (Apr 16, 2002)

hi i am recieveing this error message whenever i turn thre comp on i guess i deleted something important this is windows 95 os and the error message is:
cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows ot a windows application
the windows registery or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the devixe file no longer exists.
if you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.
if you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

msodisup.vxd
press a key to continue_

it works normal when i press a key but any way to get rid of this mesage and which appl cause the problem ? thanx


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

You must find and edit the line out of the autoexec.bat, Win.ini or config.sys. Probably autoexec.bat. Be sure and make a copy of autoexec.bat before editing it with Notepad.

Start; Find; Files or folders; type, autoexec.bat in the 'type in a keyword to find' box; Ensure [C:] is in the Look In box. Initiate the search; Right click the found file and click Edit, after making a copy.

If you need help, attach the file when posting back here and I'll look at it for you. Or just type the contents in a post.

This message is usually generated by Windows this way when a program is uninstalled incorrectly (outside of the Add/Remove Programs control panel).


----------



## notime (Apr 16, 2002)

thanx styxx kinda late though i couldnt find the line in anautoexec.bat, Win.ini or config.sys i will change the os i am gonna reformat the hard drive and dl linux so i dont think i use windows on this comp so for now i am just leaving like this thanx for help


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Notime,

Try this:

Go to Start/run, type Regedit.

Drill down to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Click on the plus sign preceding 'VXD'
A long list of VXD's unfolds.

Locate *msodisup*.

If it's there, highlight it, and click 'Registry/Export Registry Key'
After you've backed up the key, highlight the vxd again, and press the DELETE key.

Quit Registry Editor, and then restart your computer.

Good luck,


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since it is a virtual device driver, I doubt any vxd file would be loaded by the autoexec.bat, Win.ini or config.sys files. 

You will need to search the registry for that file name. It will eventually bring you to the HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\ServicesVxD section . Delete the key that has msodisup.vxd. You should also backup this key if you are uncertain about it.


----------



## notime (Apr 16, 2002)

thanx toni and thanx bob i did delete it and it works well right now i am gonna keep the back up for later since i dont know what it is exactly but again thank you very much


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------

